# X-org X-Server stürzt ab, wenn direct rendering beendet wird

## pinae

Ich brauche Hilfe, weil ich ein sehr kurioses Problem mit meinem X-Server habe:

Wenn ich eine Anwendung, die direct rendering benutzt beende stürzt mein X-Server ab. Das heißt, dass ich bei glxgears die Zahnräder sehe und auch die Frameanzahl angezeigt wird, aber der X-Server mit "Caught signal 11" beendet wird, wenn glxgears beendet wird. Alle Recherchen im Internet haben nur Problemlösungen zutage gefördert, wo direct rendering gar nicht starten wollte.

Momentan benutze ich einen gentoo-2.6.23-r3 Kernel und einen xorg-server-1.4.0.90. Die Hardware ist ein Lenovo 3000 N100 mit einer Intel Media Accelerator 945GM grafikkarte und einem Display mit 1280x800. Der X-Server funktioniert (auch mit korrekter Auflösung) am Display und auch am VGA-Ausgang (TV-out nicht getestet). Lediglich beim Direct rendering gibt es die beschriebenen Probleme. Auf DRM kann ich nicht verzichten, da ich dann Blender nicht beutzen kann.

Das Problem trat auch mit dem suspend2-2.6.22 Kernel und der vorherigen Version des Xservers auf.

Im folgende poste ich mal einige relevante Teile meiner Logfiles, die vielleicht hinweise auf die Ursache enthalten.

Xorg.log:

```

...

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) intel(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) intel(0): [drm] drmSetBusid failed (7, pci:0000:00:02.0), Permission denied

(EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x10000000)

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(**) intel(0): Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

(II) intel(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 5 at 0x007bf000 (pgoffset 1983)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 6 at 0x03038000 (pgoffset 12344)

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now enabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe A

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe none

(**) Option "dpms" "true"

(**) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Failed

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

...

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 211 x 158

...

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 5

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 6

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x85) [0x80c9ff3]

1: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so(_mesa_free+0x1b) [0xa78a0ff4]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

Hier die in eine Datei gepipte Augabe von Glxinfo bis zu der stelle, wo sie abgebrochen ist, weil sich der Server verabschiedet hat:

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20061017 x86/MMX/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 7.0.2

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, 

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_cull_vertex, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, 

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 

    GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, 

    GL_APPLE_client_storage, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos, 

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, 

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, 

    GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 3

```

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

05:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

05:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

05:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller

05:06.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

05:06.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

05:06.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

05:06.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)
```

Die Module drm, i915, video, output werden korrekt geladen, agp-Unterstützung ist in den Kernel Kompiliert.

----------

## AmonAmarth

irgendwie widerspricht sich da was:

```
(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Failed
```

```
(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
```

```
direct rendering: Yes
```

trag mal unter der section "serverlaouot" in deiner xorg.conf folgendes ein:

```
        Option         "AIGLX" "off"
```

hm ansonsten vielleicht noch composite deaktivieren?

```
Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "off"

EndSectionSection "Extensions"
```

jetzt hab ich aber auch keine weitere idee mehr, was gibt denn dmesg aus nachdem der xserver gestartet wurde? irgendeine fehlermeldung bezüglich des intel grafik treibers?

----------

## pinae

Ich bin auch sehr verwirrt, dass der Fehler den ich habe überhaupt auftritt. Im Fall von glxgears funktioniert das direct rendering ja auch zunächst, aber wenn es beendet wird geht es plötzlich nicht mehr und lößt den Asturz aus.

Ich hab die vorgeschlagenen Änderungen an der xorg.conf vorgenommen, aber das hat nichts verändert. Andererseits wäre es sowieso keine Lösung gewesen auf AIGLX zu verzichten, da ich eigentlich auch compiz verwenden möchte.

die neue Ausgabe von glxinfo:

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20061017 x86/MMX/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 7.0.2

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, 

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_cull_vertex, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, 

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 

    GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, 

    GL_APPLE_client_storage, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos, 

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, 

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, 

    GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc

```

dmesg (komplette Ausgabe):

```

Linux version 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 (root@moiraine) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.1)) #3 SMP Fri Dec 14 19:17:19 CET 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 00000000000e4000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f6e0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f6e0000 - 000000007f700000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f700000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1142MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f67a0

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 521952) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   521952

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   521952

On node 0 totalpages: 521952

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 2285 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 290291 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP 000F6720, 0024 (r2 LENOVO)

ACPI: XSDT 7F6E6784, 0094 (r1 LENOVO TP-63          62  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 7F6ECBC4, 00F4 (r3 INTEL  TP-63          62 ALAN        1)

ACPI: DSDT 7F6E85B5, 459B (r1 LENOVO TP-63          62 INTL 20060608)

ACPI: FACS 7F6EDFC0, 0040

ACPI: APIC 7F6ECCB8, 0068 (r1 INTEL  TP-63          62 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: HPET 7F6ECD20, 0038 (r1 INTEL  TP-63          62 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: MCFG 7F6ECD58, 003C (r1 INTEL  TP-63          62 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: TCPA 7F6ECD94, 0032 (r1 Phoeni TP-63          62  TL         0)

ACPI: SLIX 7F6ECDC6, 0176 (r1 LENOVO TP-63          62 TBD         1)

ACPI: DBGP 7F6ECF3C, 0034 (r1 LENOVO TP-63          62 LOHR        0)

ACPI: APIC 7F6ECF70, 0068 (r1 PTLTD  TP-63          62  LTP        0)

ACPI: BOOT 7F6ECFD8, 0028 (r1 PTLTD  TP-63          62  LTP        1)

ACPI: SSDT 7F6E7F66, 064F (r1 SataRe  SataPri     1000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 7F6E78D4, 0692 (r1 SataRe  SataSec     1000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 7F6E6DC6, 025F (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Tst     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 7F6E6D20, 00A6 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Tst     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 7F6E6818, 0508 (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: BIOS bug: multiple APIC/MADT found, using 0

ACPI: If "acpi_apic_instance=2" works better, notify linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:14 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:14 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:60000000)

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000dc000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000dc000 - 00000000000e4000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000e4000 - 00000000000e8000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order.  Total pages: 517875

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 video=0F00

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1995.144 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2063908k/2087808k available (3257k kernel code, 22724k reserved, 1340k data, 232k init, 1170304k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff80000 - 0xfffff000   ( 508 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0585000 - 0xc05bf000   ( 232 kB)

      .data : 0xc042e6a4 - 0xc057da6c   (1340 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc042e6a4   (3257 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3994.49 BogoMIPS (lpj=1997249)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c189 00000000 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00002940 0000c189 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 779 Objects with 53 Devices 176 Methods 26 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0002) - 10 Objects with 3 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0003) - 10 Objects with 3 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0004) - 7 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0005) - 4 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0006) - 13 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

 tbxface-0598 [00] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [00] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU      T2450  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0c

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3990.11 BogoMIPS (lpj=1995055)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c189 00000000 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00002940 0000c189 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU      T2450  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0c

Total of 2 processors activated (7984.60 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0956 [00] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1052 [00] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 2 Wake, Enabled 9 Runtime GPEs in this block

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x19, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.......................................................

Initialized 21/26 Regions 0/0 Fields 25/26 Buffers 9/10 Packages (832 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:<4>ACPI: System BIOS is requesting _OSI(Linux)

ACPI: If "acpi_osi=Linux" works better,

Please send dmidecode to linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

.

Executed 1 _INI methods requiring 0 _STA executions (examined 64 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x19, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x6a0-0x6af has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x6b0-0x6ff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: d0000000-d00fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bus 6, cardbus bridge: 0000:05:04.0

  IO window: 00002400-000024ff

  IO window: 00002800-000028ff

  PREFETCH window: 88000000-8bffffff

  MEM window: 8c000000-8fffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: d0100000-d01fffff

  PREFETCH window: 88000000-8bffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1e.0 (0004 -> 0007)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:04.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

agpgart: Detected an Intel 945GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: SSDT 7F6E7592, 027A (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 00F7) - 6 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: SSDT 7F6E7025, 04E8 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20050624)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 00F9) - 1 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT 7F6E780C, 00C8 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 000C) - 4 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: SSDT 7F6E750D, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst     3000 INTL 20050624)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 000D) - 1 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2.

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI Exception (thermal-0471): AE_NOT_FOUND, Invalid active threshold [0] [20070126]

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (30 C)

intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM chipsets

intelfb: Version 0.9.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

intelfb: 00:02.0: Intel(R) 945GM, aperture size 256MB, stolen memory 7932kB

intelfb: Non-CRT device is enabled ( LVDS port ).  Disabling mode switching.

intelfb: Video mode must be programmed at boot time.

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -353770189 ns)

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:01.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:01.0 to 64

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8cf6000, 00:1b:38:08:ac:6b, IRQ 18

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000101f0 ctl 0x000103f6 bmdma 0x000118b0 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x00010170 ctl 0x00010376 bmdma 0x000118b8 irq 15

ata1.00: ATA-7: FUJITSU MHV2120BH PL, 0084002A, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 234441648 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GMA-4082N, TX07, max UDMA/33

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHV2120B 0084 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors (120034 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors (120034 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GMA-4082N TX07 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.05

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.05

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:05:04.0 [17aa:2075]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:05:04.0, mfunc 0x01111c12, devctl 0x44

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x08f8, PCI irq 17

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#05) from #05 to #09

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x2000 - 0x2fff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xd0100000 - 0xd01fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x88000000 - 0x8bffffff

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xd0544000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x00001820

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00001840

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 21, io base 0x00001860

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 17, io base 0x00001880

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04753/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input4

ReiserFS: sda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda3: journal params: device sda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda3: checking transaction log (sda3)

ReiserFS: sda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 232k freed

input: Video Bus as /class/input/input5

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

input: Video Bus as /class/input/input6

ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

PCI: Enabling device 0000:05:06.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:06.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:06.0 to 64

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[22]  MMIO=[d0100800-d0100fff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.2mpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.15/work/alsa-driver-1.0.15/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_si3054.c:238: si3054: cannot initialize. EXT MID = 0000

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023f77ab400677]

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse as /class/input/input7

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

HID device not claimed by input or hiddev

ReiserFS: sda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda6: journal params: device sda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda6: checking transaction log (sda6)

ReiserFS: sda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda5: journal params: device sda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda5: checking transaction log (sda5)

ReiserFS: sda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 2097144k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2097144k

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

net eth2: device_rename: sysfs_create_symlink failed (-17)

udev: renamed network interface eth1 to eth2

eth0: link down

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

[drm] Initialized i915 1.11.0 20070209 on minor 0

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth2: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth2: link becomes ready

eth2: no IPv6 routers present

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth2: link becomes ready

eth2: no IPv6 routers present

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth2: link becomes ready

eth2: no IPv6 routers present

eth2: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

das Problem hatte ich auch schon mal, als ich falsche Parameter in der Xorg.conf hatte. Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, was genau die Ursache war, aber es hat sich genau so geäußert. 

Ich würde also mal probieren von einer Minimalkonfiguration ausgehend schrittweise vorzugehen. 

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## pinae

Ich hab meine xorg.conf vom Xserver neu erstellen lassen und nur die deutsche Tastatur umgestellt und der Fehler ist trotzdem aufgetreten. Und das obwohl dann ja gar kein DRI verwendet werden kann, weil DRI ja in der Config nicht mehr drin steht.... 

Ich bin fast allen Hinweisen nachgegangen, die ich aus den Fehlermeldungen in der X-log ziehen konnte, aber alles hat nichts gebracht. Ich hab AGP als Modul kompiliert und auch fest im Kernel gehabt, ich hab DRI extern und intern im Kernel konfiguriert und vom externen Modul sogar einmal eine ältere Verion emerged. Ich hab Ubuntu gebootet, wo DRI funktioniert und sogar Compiz läuft, aber keinen Hinweis gefunden, was bei mir anders wäre und eine Fehlfunktion auslößen könnte. Ich bin leider so langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende. 

Gibt es denn niemanden, der eine Intel945GM in seinem Notebook hat, wo die ganze Sache funktioniert? Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass Ubuntu etwas kann, was bei Gentoo nicht auch irgend wie zu erreichen wäre (Überall steht nur, der Intel-Treiber wäre unproblematisch *schluchtz*).

----------

## pinae

Ich hab den X-Server mal ohne Gnome-Beiwerk gestartet und die Log-Datei dabei genau unter die Lupe genommen. Die einzige Meldung, die wirklich was mit dem Fehler zu tun hat ist der (unvollständige) Backtrace und die letzte Meldung des Servers:

```

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x85) [0x80c9ff3]

1: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so(_mesa_free+0x1b) [0xa78a0ff4]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting 
```

Das Problem ist also ein Bug und keine Fehlkonfiguration. Leider kann ich anhand dessen nicht genau sagen in welchem Teil von X der Bug genau liegt. Wenn es jemanden gibt, der eine Intel 945GM in seinem Notebook hat, am besten sein Touchpad auch mit dem Synaptics treiber benutzt und den evdev maustreiber für eine externe Maus verwendet, wo dieser Fehler nicht auftritt, dann könnte der doch bitte mal die genauen Versionen seines Xserver, seiner Xlib und der Treiberpakete sowie des Kernels posten, damit ich mit älteren Versionen mein Heil finden kann.

----------

